# Putting a Garmin or Tom Tom in the dash



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

Suzuki has a spring hinge top compartment design for the SX-4. The parts without the Garmin GPS are only about a $100 for the mount, power unit, etc. 

I have an SX-4 that I retrofitted it into as it was added as an option a few months after my car was built. I have a Colorado that I also used the pop-up assembly on to hold the GPS and I created my own dash top panel by using a dremel tool to create the pop up (with the Cruze you don't need to do that step. You can wire the power into the radio cradle with a few wire splices. I can get you the Suzuki part numbers if you're interested.


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah dude thatd be appreciated heavily ive been trying to figure out how to do it and make it look clean without f*cking up the factory look too much but yeah part numbers would be great


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

bigbee have u done this in your cruze yet btw? or thought about it


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

For my 2008 SX-4 Crossover, the Part Number was 990B0-35008 for the Mount without the MSN Direct adaptor. My unit was specific for the Garmin 7xx series. Suzuki has a newer setup for the 13xx and 14xx series Garmins, but I can't find it online. I got the part here for $91 plus shipping or just about $100 all in:

http://suzuki.dealerfit.com/store/suzuki-sx4-crossover-nuvi-navigation-unit-prod1318_30662.php

My whole install experience plus the install guide and pictures is here:

http://www.sx4club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4296

You have to figure out how to make the items fit the shape of the opening on the Cruze, but the design of the part gives you lots of options.

I haven't tackled the Cruze project to put portable Navi in. I'm thinking of using a very thin Magellan mount on the right side trim area hold my 5xxx series Magellan when in use. The reason I'm thinking that spot is that the trim can be removed there and the thin mount fed through with a USB power cable. The unit can then be taken off when not in use and when in use it won't impact the display screen much or the HVAC vent. I have the Pioneer option, so I don't have the top area to work with.

My truck is at my brothers for a few weeks for use in some construction he is doing. I don't have a web page or links for that project online unfortunately. It was actually easier than the SX-4 once the hole was cut with the Dremel tool it just needed a bracket for mounting made and the power spliced into the radio.


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

I almost forgot another option. Nissan has a mount for the Versa that is made for them by Garmin. It came with the Garmin 750 GPS as a Nissan branded accessory. My dad got one in summer 2009 and I still have it in a box somewhere (including the GPS which I had fixed under the recall. The mount is a permanent circle that looks like the suction cup for the window. It has power and all that integrated and came with a guide to show how to wire it into the Versa or Sentra. It's gathering dust in my house. If you have any interest I can take some pix and scan the install guide and if it seems like a solution you can have it via a Priority mail shipment. This is more or less what it looks like:

Nissan Versa Portable Garmin Navi with Mount

Nissan has a Frontier mount very similar to the Suzuki one. Here's how one guy installed it:

Install Guide: Garmin Nuvi 750 w/Nissan docking unit - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

Thnx dude will def be tinkering around with some things


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

ArtX Chevy Holden Cruze Navigation Trim Bezel kit | eBay

Here's one for the cruze u jus relocate the factory radio screen up there and put a navi double din in the space where it goes


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

*Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT GPS Dash Install*

I realize this thread is old, but it pertains to what I just did today. My main goal was integrated, OEM looking GPS in my Cruze. I like the tablet idea, but my only desire was GPS so I went this route. 7" Garmin GPS units are still pretty pricey, so I went with a 6" display. I think it still turned out great! I found my used Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT for $100 shipped on eBay with free lifetime maps & traffic. I bought the JC Custom relocation kit from a member here for $41.95 shipped. The install was pretty simple. I used automotive 3M double sided sticky tape to hold the GPS unit in place. There was a tiny gap on the top & bottom where the GPS wasn't quite big enough to overlap the bezel, so I added black electrical tape as well. I didn't bother with the rubber strap the kit comes with to help hold the GPS in place. I ran the power cable down along the driver's side to access the power port. The only two down sides I can tell so far are some times I get a bad glare/reflection on the screen which could be fix with an anti-glare screen protector and since the GPS isn't mounted on the windshield, the audio is not as loud at full volume.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks real good man!!!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

mjspiess said:


> I realize this thread is old, but it pertains to what I just did today. My main goal was integrated, OEM looking GPS in my Cruze. I like the tablet idea, but my only desire was GPS so I went this route. 7" Garmin GPS units are still pretty pricey, so I went with a 6" display. I think it still turned out great! I found my used Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT for $100 shipped on eBay with free lifetime maps & traffic. I bought the JC Custom relocation kit from a member here for $41.95 shipped. The install was pretty simple. I used automotive 3M double sided sticky tape to hold the GPS unit in place. There was a tiny gap on the top & bottom where the GPS wasn't quite big enough to overlap the bezel, so I added black electrical tape as well. I didn't bother with the rubber strap the kit comes with to help hold the GPS in place. I ran the power cable down along the driver's side to access the power port. The only two down sides I can tell so far are some times I get a bad glare/reflection on the screen which could be fix with an anti-glare screen protector and since the GPS isn't mounted on the windshield, the audio is not as loud at full volume.
> View attachment 176393
> 
> View attachment 176385




Ha, old thread, old problem, for the 2012 wanted 2000 bucks extra for just a couple of GPS chips added to the existing radio, another couple of bucks for a colored LCD screen, than an extra couple of hundred bucks for each map update.

With my Garmin I paid 96 bucks for already received over 50 map updates, has traffic with that FM, and can micro SD chips with just about any country I visit that plug into the slot on the side. Also got cheap mounting brackets for three other vehicles, so getting my money's worth out of it.

For my Cruze did this.

View attachment 176401


Removed that worthless suction cup, got a piece of 20 mil brass, traced out the base, and folded it over that left vent cover that unsnaps, cover it with felt as to not to harm the vehicle in any way., Remove the guts from that cigar plug, and tapped into one of the fuses directly underneath, the OnStar fuse as I recall. Completely reversible, no holes drilled in the dash, nice an firm.

LCD's are always a problem with the low sun, particularly from the left rear, can just use my left hand to shield it on these rare occasions. Ever notice when you go shopping for an aftermarket radio, always in a dark room?

Wasn't even aware of that kit, see it has an additional display panel? Does it show all that programming stuff and what about MP3's? Maybe the best just to leave it like it is. 

I know they dropped the price of factory GPS to 700 bucks, but nailing us to death on map updates, points of interest are always changing for one thing, and my two sons built homes that are not even on the map. Plus we even got a brand new interstate about 3 years ago.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

This upgrade almost makes me wish I didn't get the mylink. 





mjspiess said:


> I realize this thread is old, but it pertains to what I just did today. My main goal was integrated, OEM looking GPS in my Cruze. I like the tablet idea, but my only desire was GPS so I went this route. 7" Garmin GPS units are still pretty pricey, so I went with a 6" display. I think it still turned out great! I found my used Garmin Nuvi 2639LMT for $100 shipped on eBay with free lifetime maps & traffic. I bought the JC Custom relocation kit from a member here for $41.95 shipped. The install was pretty simple. I used automotive 3M double sided sticky tape to hold the GPS unit in place. There was a tiny gap on the top & bottom where the GPS wasn't quite big enough to overlap the bezel, so I added black electrical tape as well. I didn't bother with the rubber strap the kit comes with to help hold the GPS in place. I ran the power cable down along the driver's side to access the power port. The only two down sides I can tell so far are some times I get a bad glare/reflection on the screen which could be fix with an anti-glare screen protector and since the GPS isn't mounted on the windshield, the audio is not as loud at full volume.
> View attachment 176393
> 
> View attachment 176385


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, one of my son's got nailed with Chrysler in 2009, was told the only way to get a factory hitch with all that extra towing stuff was to buy a radio with GPS and a sunroof. Sure doesn't need a worthless sunroof because has young kids in this vehicle, and also 200 bucks for a map update.

He did buy a T&C from them a little over a year ago, and told him the same thing. But this time he called the executives, and said, if you won't let me just buy the towing package, I am going someplace else. They got back to him in a couple of days and said okay.

Maybe we should try the same thing with a spare tire or whatever, and why not rubber floor mats, carpets are worthless, plus everything else we don't like. And selling a car that needs mud flaps and fog lamps, and cannot get an LS without cruise because they tooled up a different steering wheel?

If all of us called these crazy market guys and expressed our needs, maybe they would bend a little. 

Did help my kid install a Tom Tom in both of this vehicles, was surprised that are also giving away lifetime free maps, our first was a TomTom, also want a bunch of money for updates.

With factory, if one of his kids has to use a restroom, can't even operate his factory GPS, has to pull over and put the thing in park first. Even I couldn't use it when riding with him. Least you can do this with TomTom or Garmin if looking for the nearest gas station. 

Ha, on a recent trip, my wife had to go, a couple of taps on the GPS, said there is a station 3.5 miles ahead, do you want me to stop and go in the weeds or can you make it. She said she could make it. Also a trained IRF pilot, could keep one eye on the road. And when landing a plane in IRF conditions with a radar approach, you have to do a lot more than tap on a screen a couple of times.

Should be a lot more driver's training. Ha, should be able to eat a hamburger, drink coffee, smoke a cigarette and send a text message while driving. All at the same time before passing your test.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

neile300c said:


> This upgrade almost makes me wish I didn't get the mylink.


My wife immediately wanted me to do this in her Buick Encore, so I looked into it. Unfortunately, there are no options available. Buick's MyLink, is IntelliLink, and there is no getting around it.


----------

